

Smartfile B2B cloud storage totally customizable dev - ivthreadp110
https://www.smartfile.com/?noj

======
ivthreadp110
[https://www.smartfile.com/branding/](https://www.smartfile.com/branding/)

They offer totally custom branding so it can be integrated with any existing
system and look like it's part of your system stack. In addition to exposed
APIs, FTP, sFTP, Webdav, webapp, etc... they own it! I liked my trial- without
having to give a CC# worth a shot.

